# Battlefield 2 Shadow Problem



## spaceballlover (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a brand new Dell XPS 420 with a nVidia 8800 Gt video card. Everything works perfectly for BF2 except whenever I am on an elevated piece of land these weird black patches pop up everywhere almost like shadows. But they aren't shadows. Plz help.

This is what it looks like:


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

looks like something is up with the Aniostropic filtering (AF)? Make sure you have the latest nvidia drivers. Also check the AF setting in the driver control panel. If that soesn't help then try playing about with the AF settings and textures in BF2.


----------

